# Scratches



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

I've noticed over the last 4 to 5 weeks that whenever I workout my shoulders, I get home and the tops of my shoulders look scratched up.  I am sure that I dont scratch them when I work out.  It has never happened in the past .  Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## tee (Mar 17, 2005)

Are you doing hack squats or heavy squats? When I do them, I get scratches from the bar or the pads on the hack squat machine. ReaL fun explaining them to the wife! lol


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Are you doing hack squats or heavy squats? When I do them, I get scratches from the bar or the pads on the hack squat machine. ReaL fun explaining them to the wife! lol



Damn Dink...he's working shoulders. So not unless he's working military presses with a barbell and he's going all the way down to his shoulders i don't see how he get's them.  What excercises do you do?


----------



## tee (Mar 17, 2005)

LOL, I missed that....duh! I had an ORACLE moment  Anyways, are you using a lat spread machine or doing some type of exercise that has a bar or pads rubbing your shoulders?


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> LOL, I missed that....duh! I had an ORACLE moment  Anyways, are you using a lat spread machine or doing some type of exercise that has a bar or pads rubbing your shoulders?



Dinkass....hahah....that's a replacement for dumbass lol.  anyways he's probably using the barbell and it's rubbing his shoulders without him knowing it.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe, but if so, they are not showing up for a couple days.  My leg day is always 2 days before shoulder.  Could be though.  I just hope they are not  the beginning of stretch marks.  

My girlfriend did say something!!  But she cant figure out how  a girl could scratch up my shoulders.  Good for her!!!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> My girlfriend did say something!!  But she cant figure out how  a girl could scratch up my shoulders.  Good for her!!!



You must suck in bed.  lol.  just kidding.  If their right on top of your shoulders i doubt it's stretch marks.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't use a barbell for military press...not yet.  I am using dumbells for the time being.  maybe they are hitting my shoulders coming down and i don't notice or the lat machine.  I just find it odd that the scratches show and i never feel anything irritating my shoulders.  Oh well, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I don't use a barbell for military press...not yet.  I am using dumbells for the time being.  maybe they are hitting my shoulders coming down and i don't notice or the lat machine.  I just find it odd that the scratches show and i never feel anything irritating my shoulders.  Oh well, thanks for the help guys.



So since you didn't comment about sucking in bed and scratches it must be true. lol.. just playing with ya


----------



## Nomad (Mar 17, 2005)

Prob from the squats, I get em all the time...last about a day... no worries


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

nomad05 said:
			
		

> Prob from the squats, I get em all the time...last about a day... no worries



Another person with Dink-anitus.  lol.  He wasn't working legs..he was doing his shouders.  just messing with you bro.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

I sometimes find it better not to comment :asshole: 

J.K....Yes, I have had scratches if you really must know.  

And Yes, I do suck in bed if you really must know.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I sometimes find it better not to comment :asshole:
> 
> J.K....Yes, I have had scratches if you really must know.
> 
> And Yes, I do suck in bed if you really must know.



LMAO


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

The "asshole" thing was funny....well placed.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea, i couldn't wait to use it on somebody......and it was you...perfect!!!!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> Yea, i couldn't wait to use it on somebody......and it was you...perfect!!!!



yeah i gotta admit you got me on that one....i'm speechless... :iwdumbass


----------



## Freejay (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> Maybe, but if so, they are not showing up for a couple days.  My leg day is always 2 days before shoulder.  Could be though.  I just hope they are not  the beginning of stretch marks.
> 
> My girlfriend did say something!!  But she cant figure out how  a girl could scratch up my shoulders.  Good for her!!!



Bro, I often have to carry a heavy bag of various tools and the shoulder strap often leaves marks that could easily be mistaken for scratches (ex-wife actually accused me once).  that part of the body is just prone to bruising.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> Bro, I often have to carry a heavy bag of various tools and the shoulder strap often leaves marks that could easily be mistaken for scratches (ex-wife actually accused me once).  that part of the body is just prone to bruising.



Especially on gear since your skin becomes a little thinner and more sensitive.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

It's identical on both shoulders.  I do carry around a bag, but only on the right shoulder.  I think it is just from a lat machine like Tee suggested.  

How does skin become thinner?  Never heard that.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> How does skin become thinner?  Never heard that.



I've heard or read this somewhere....but i can't remember how.  I do notice that when i'm on gear i bruise alot easier.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe it wasn't thinner but rough...hmm...i could have sworn it said thinner.  i'll have to research that more.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm not saying your wrong, just never heard that. :bsflag:


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

I honestly read that somewhere....damn...i'll find it.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm busting your balls.  could be true for all i know.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> i'm busting your balls.  could be true for all i know.



Forget you man!.....I'm gonna find it dagummit.


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 17, 2005)

i get em from doin shrugs and delt work.

it looks like burst capilaries, but its prob just stretch marks.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> i'm not saying your wrong, just never heard that. :bsflag:




LOL.  Too funny.  Thunderterd may have moved into 4th funniest on ANASCI over Oracle....


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

so now it is stretch marks?  Great.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

dugie82 said:
			
		

> i get em from doin shrugs and delt work.
> 
> it looks like burst capilaries, but its prob just stretch marks.



There you go!  Shrugs the movement of shrugs rubbing on your tank top or shirt.  Damn....I just realized that i get them from that also.


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

No...Oracle is still the funniest....


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

i didn't do shrungs today....i did upright rows...I just hope they aren't permanent.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> i didn't do shrungs today....i did upright rows...I just hope they aren't permanent.



The constant movement against your shirt probably caused it.  Since it gets tight in that area.  They'll go away.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 17, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> No...Oracle is still the funniest....



There are a handful of people funnier than Oracle:

Wolfy, DR, Dink, TexasCreed, Thunderterd, Pincrusher, Max Lift, Freejay, Dugie, Diesle, LITTLEME, BIGSARGE, Stussy, Nomad, heavy, Shamrock....

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

I see.  The movement of the shirt against my thin skin.  Got it....LOL


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> There are a handful of people funnier than Oracle:
> 
> Wolfy, DR, Dink, TexasCreed, Thunderterd, Pincrusher, Max Lift, Freejay, Dugie, Diesle, LITTLEME, BIGSARGE, Stussy, Nomad, heavy, Shamrock....
> 
> Did I miss anybody?



But you take the Buttplug of anasci award easily.....lol


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 17, 2005)

Huh?  I thought I was the geisha boy......


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Huh?  I thought I was the geisha boy......



Don't know who changed it.


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 17, 2005)

shiz.


----------



## stussy (Mar 17, 2005)

read what oracle had to say in this quote:



			
				oracle said:
			
		

> The constant movement against your Shit probably caused it.  Since it gets tight in that area.  They'll go in always.




Brings unpleasant thoughts to my mind........   LOL j/k


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> read what oracle had to say in this quote:
> 
> Brings unpleasant thoughts to my mind........   LOL j/k



You know what the hell i meant...lol....SHIRT***


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

But that is funny


----------



## stussy (Mar 17, 2005)

Im just buggin ya. I changed the quote around a bit. LOL. Makes some of the posts very interesting. LOL .


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 17, 2005)

I had to go back and read the original post twice.  Very funny.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 17, 2005)

stussy68 said:
			
		

> Im just buggin ya. I changed the quote around a bit. LOL. Makes some of the posts very interesting. LOL .



lol...and i thought i really said that


----------



## Tainter (Mar 21, 2005)

This is one of the funniest threads i have ever read.


----------



## stussy (Mar 21, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> lol...and i really did say that  :doggy:



Not again...jeez everytime I see this thread , Oracle is always talking so dirty. Shame. LOL j/k


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 21, 2005)

i'm still waiting for the info on thin skin. 

:bootyshak


----------



## dugie82 (Mar 21, 2005)

i get em bro, but it's never permanent, it goes away in 2-3 days. TIME FOR ANOTHER INJ WOOT


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 22, 2005)

They're gone now.  thanks bro


----------

